# ebay listings by CR member - 1931 James, 1954 Bates



## bulldog1935 (Sep 8, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=282635214543


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 8, 2017)

Same CR member/seller has a beautiful 1954 Bates with Diadrant fork
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=282634579022


 


 


 


 


 


 




dcn1, how's your pocket change?...


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Ha Ha @bulldog1935, if only.
As appealing as those bikes are, particularly the 'James', unfortunately all of my savings are allocated to my holiday starting on Monday. 10 days in Mallorca, although I do have an antique/vintage bicycle contact whom I'm meeting out there, so who knows what my spending money will be used on.
That 'James' is fantastic!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 8, 2017)

silly me, I thought these bikes were in UK, but they're in CA


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 8, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> silly me, I thought these bikes were in UK, but they're in CA



I'm diggin' that Bates. Local too


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 8, 2017)

Dream bikes for sure. Any collection would benefit.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 8, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm diggin' that Bates. Local too



it's a tall frame - my size...(don't worry, I'm not bidding)

the blue tipping on the lugs is a really nice touch


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 10, 2017)

I believe those are Jay Van de Veldes bikes.  He has an interesting collection.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 10, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> I believe those are Jay Van de Veldes bikes.  He has an interesting collection.



Yes


----------

